

Tick that turns its victims vegetarian - officialjunk
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2013/10/3/the-tick-that-canturnitsvictimsvirtuallyvegetarian.html

======
officialjunk
i hope to never encounter this insect. glad i don't live in one of those
states...

